# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Schokken door me hoofd

## Freggie

:Confused:  Ik gebruik nu sinds enige tijd citalopram antidepressiva en dexamfetamine. dit is heel lang goed gegaan, maar sinds kort heb ik hindelijke schokken door me hoofd en heb ik t idee dat me ogen ook ff weg trekken. Nu lees ik wel over afbouwen met antidepressiva dat dat die klachten geeft, maar dat heb ik niet. Ik vind t erg vervelend en geeft me ook een moe gevoel. wie kan me vertellen wat hun ervaringen hier mee zijn en wat ik er eventueel aan kan doen :Embarrassment:  groetjes Judith

----------


## MissMolly

Heb je die twee altijd samen gebruikt, of ben je met een begonnen en daarna de ander erbij?
En hoe lang slik je ze al, en in welke dosering?

----------


## Air

@ MissMolly: dat vroeg ik me ook af. Wat Freggie beschrijft komt wel erg overeen met het stoppen van een SRRI of SNRI, zoals ze zelf al zegt. Aangezien dit wel een vrij specifieke klacht is, lijkt het erop dat de vrije serotonine in bepaalde hersendelen afgenomen is. Misschien door de interactie tussen de amphetamine en de citalopram?

@ Freggie: Hoe lang is het met de citalopram en dexamphetamine goed gegaan (in de huidige hoeveelheden)? 

Het zou m.i. zo kunnen zijn dat wanneer de verandering in je hersenen door de citalopram voltooid is (die verandering kan wel 6 to 12 weken duren) en het gelijktijdig gebruik van dexamphetamine, er een afname van het aantal postsynaptische serotonine receptoren (en daarmee ook minder serotonerge verbindingen) plaatsvindt, o.a. door de desensitatie van serotonine gevoelige receptoren, waardoor er uiteindelijk minder vrije serotonine in bepaalde hersendelen beschikbaar is en waardoor je dus dezelfde klachten kan ontwikkelen als bij het afbouwen van serotonerge anti-depressiva...

----------


## Air

Ter verduidelijking: amphetamine kan sertoninegevoelige verbindingen in bepaalde hersendelen (delen betrokken bij o.a. angst e/o depressiviteit) tegen gaan. Dit geleidelijke effect kan de werking van serotenrge anti depressiva te niet doen en zo dezelfde sensaties veroorzaken als het verminderen of stoppen met serotonerge anti-depressiva (zoals SSRI's e/o SNRI's, waaronder Citalopram).

----------


## Freggie

> Heb je die twee altijd samen gebruikt, of ben je met een begonnen en daarna de ander erbij?
> En hoe lang slik je ze al, en in welke dosering?


Ik slik de antidepressiva nu ongeveer een jaar en de dexamfetamine vanaf januari. de antidepresiva is nu ongeveer al vanaf januari op 40 mg en de dexamfetamine is ongeveer 35 mg... naar behoefte neem ik de ene dag 1 meer als de andere dag, maar dar deed ik altijd al. Nu was ik vanmiddag erg moe en had ik heel veel schokken en na een half uurtje slapen was t een stuk minder.....

----------


## Freggie

hoeveelheden hier net beschreven... kan het ook zijn dat het door wisseling komt van het merk? had 1 x gebruik gemaakt van de service van de thuis apotheek en die gaven een andermerk citalopram... ga vanaf komende week weer over op t oude merk...

----------


## Air

Er zijn inderdaad wel vaker klachten over verschil tussen originele en generieke medicijnen, maar kan me haast niet voorstellen dat je daarvan je klachten krijgt.

Ik denk zelf eerder dat je gevoeligheid voor citalopram geleidelijk is afgenomen, ook onder invloed van de dexamphetamine. Wellicht dat een verhoging van de dosis citalopram je klachten kan verminderen. Ik zou in ieder geval je arts hierover raadplegen. Het is helaas wel zo dat veel (huis)artsen niet goed op de hoogte zijn van de ontwennningsverschijnselen van anti depressiva, met name van de schokken in je hoofd...

----------


## MissMolly

Dexamfetamine kan de werking van de citalopram verminderen, dus het kan heel goed zijn dat je ontwenningsverschijnselen krijgt.
Zijn beide medicijnen door dezelfde arts voorgeschreven? Ze werken elkaar namelijk tegen, dus het is een wat vreemde combi.

----------

